# coop door



## Birdsonawing (May 24, 2009)

Hello everyone I am trying to figure out a entry door for my coop I want to do one with bars I have never seen one other than pictures. Does anyone have a design or pictures they want to share


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Birdsonawing said:


> Hello everyone I am trying to figure out a entry door for my coop I want to do one with bars I have never seen one other than pictures. Does anyone have a design or pictures they want to share


hey there, not sure about the one with bars..would this be an open loft?...what I did was buy glass french doors from a garage sale and used those, I have been very happy with them as it lets light in and I can spy on my birds in the loft and see whats goin on in there. here is a pic where you can see some of it.


----------



## canfordpigeons (May 25, 2009)

will the birds fly into the glass or not


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

canfordpigeons said:


> will the birds fly into the glass or not


My glass door is pretty much covered with the pigeon powder, so they don't fly into it. However, after a good cleaning one or two birds do have a tendency to fly into them. It depends on the size of the window, too. You can put stickers on the window if it is a concern.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

canfordpigeons said:


> will the birds fly into the glass or not


if they have, I was not there to see it, and if they did they don't do it again I guess because I have not had a problem with it, I clean mine once a month, I like them to be clean so I can see in.


----------

